# north west / manchester group???



## herpman1985 (Apr 30, 2008)

would anyone be interested in making a reptile group in the north west or manchester???

i did go to the one at martin mere years ago but thats gone.


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

whats a reptile group? i might be depending where in the north west would love to meet people into our hobby i only personally know like 2 lol


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

There is a reptile group on Wirral ran by Wirral Herp Society which holds a meeting once a month (first Wednesday I think).

I am pretty sure Ditta (Reptile Taxi) runs or at the very least attends a reptile group meeting once a month in Manchester also


----------



## herpman1985 (Apr 30, 2008)

i would be interested in the manc one, or starting one.
wirral is a lil too far.


----------



## jayjayoneill (Feb 18, 2008)

*group*

so would i


----------



## MikeH (Aug 19, 2007)

+1 infact +2 as Im sure my brother (python12) would be interested as well.


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

i would be intrested in a wirral one


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

yup, i am in NW, (skelmersdale too mikeH) would love to get together with some other herpers.Would come in really usefull for arranging holiday care, vets information, worming circles etc. deffo count me in!!


----------



## jayjayoneill (Feb 18, 2008)

*group*

hey if we did 1 were would we do it tho


----------



## herpman1985 (Apr 30, 2008)

south manchester or somewhere between lpool and manc.

ill source out some locations


----------



## damadwan (Mar 7, 2008)

we would like to get involved and so would lexi my jungle labyrnth carpet..adam & dawn:no1:


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd be interested in that - I don't know how many meetings etc I'd be able to get to, but I'd love to pop in and meet people if I'm free!


----------



## herpman1985 (Apr 30, 2008)

ok, well if there are any ppl, wanting to help set it up with me give me a shout.

dnt wanna sound horrible here but older ppl plz, more reliable.

sorry to the younger guys.

i dnt mean 4 the whole thing, just the set up


----------



## LiverpoolLou (Jul 30, 2007)

I'd go as long as it wasn't in manc land lol:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## herpman1985 (Apr 30, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah id probs be interested. im a noObie to the hobby but love it. wouldnt be too much help with setting it up though lol


----------



## simmi85 (Jul 1, 2007)

preston and u got a deal lol


----------



## herpman1985 (Apr 30, 2008)

im thinking of wigan / sthelens / warrington or south manchester? hows that???

just means mancs and scousers can come as its between!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Id be interested. I live in Skelmersdale too(Not very far from Tinkerbruce)Im not very good at setting up though:blush:


----------



## twinklu (Mar 12, 2008)

jayjayoneill said:


> hey if we did 1 were would we do it tho


Local pub :lol2:

Got no experience but am more than happy to lend a hand if i can be of any use.


----------



## herpman1985 (Apr 30, 2008)

so if we go with a pub or something yeah????
ill have a look and see where will have us. but i need definate numbers really


----------



## twinklu (Mar 12, 2008)

Count me in, but if we go with the pub will they chuck Oscar out after 8pm cause he's under 18.:whistling2:


----------



## anno (Feb 17, 2007)

I'd be up for it - warrington would be ideal...


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

If it's of any interest we have recently started a Manchester Reptile group, next meeting is on 27th Feb, see snake/lizard pages etc for details


----------

